# Generator Adivce



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

I want to get a generator for our 21RS. I want it to run a/c, lites, tv for sure. Maybe microwave. Basically the most I can get, for the cheapest price in the smallest, quietest package. 
I know N-O-T-H-I-N-G about generators.

I decided last nite when our power was out in our home for 3 hours, that I could have just went out to the camper and we could all live out there until the power came back on...had I had a generator. It was HOT last nite without power in our house. I can justify the cost of the generator since we are going cross country next year and will be dry camping some. 
Thanks for suggestions.
Mark
Oh I'd like to buy for upgrade since in a couple of years we want that 26 RLS.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

There's been a fair amount of discussion about this exact question, and I think you'll get as many answers as there are generators on the market. I have, and love, our EU2000 Honda. but it probably wont run the micro and/or AC w/ anything else. I have heard the Kipor 3000 is a great little unit, but more pricey and a little louder- and heavier. I personally wish honda made a 3500, but in the same package as the 2000- the best of- I guess- three worlds.... weight/price/quiet(ness). My .02 anyway.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> There's been a fair amount of discussion about this exact question, and I think you'll get as many answers as there are generators on the market. I have, and love, our EU2000 Honda. but it probably wont run the micro and/or AC w/ anything else. I have heard the Kipor 3000 is a great little unit, but more pricey and a little louder- and heavier. I personally wish honda made a 3500, but in the same package as the 2000- the best of- I guess- three worlds.... weight/price/quiet(ness). My .02 anyway.


Honda also makes the EU3000is but you're looking at around $2,000

Don


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

TWO THOUSAND?? Yikes, I'm talking about a gas generator, not a nuclear generator. LOL.
Ya, I know the discussion are here. I know that prices/models change as well. So, I'm hoping to get some current up to date info.
This board is perfect for this sort of thing. 
You guys rock.
Thanks,
Mark


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I bought the Kipor 3000 thi, runs the AC even at 6300 feet, will run the microwave but not the AC and the Micro at the same time. Weighs 60 LBS, is a little louder than a Honda and only cost me $900 delivered to my door. My AC is 13500 btu unit. The 3000 is a little deciving sense it really is a 2300watt unit and 2600 watt surge but I have run my get all the way to 3000 watts before it finally kicked off line.

My brother inlaw has a Honda 3000 and it is a sweet unit but weights a lot 130 lbs I think so it was to much for me.

Good luck on your search.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I have the Kipor KGE3500Ti (since March of 06 it has been renamed the KGE3000Ti). It has the same basic form as the Honda EU3000is but costs only $1200 to your door and comes with wheels which the Honda does not. They have much of the same basic design but the Honda is a db or two quieter.

You want one of these two generators as they have the power and are quiet. The only problem most people have is that they weigh 150 pounds with fuel.

They are a bit pricey compared to what you may see at Home depot but for camping or general use they are the best choice. Yamaha also has a generator in the 3000 watt range that is very good also.


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

I've been eyeing this Champion Generator

It's 329.00 and has a RV 30amp plug built in. I know its louder than a honda, yamaha or kipor but geeze the price is fantastic. Plus it looks to have the power needed to power the entire RV plus provides 240v if needed.

Interesting little unit.


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

I like that price and the specs look good. It looks big. any ideas on it's size??


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

jgerni said:


> I've been eyeing this Champion Generator
> 
> It's 329.00 and has a RV 30amp plug built in. I know its louder than a honda, yamaha or kipor but geeze the price is fantastic. Plus it looks to have the power needed to power the entire RV plus provides 240v if needed.
> 
> Interesting little unit.


This might be a great generator but you can't compare it to a Honda, Kipor or a Yamaha. It is not a Inverter type generator so it won't regulate the voltage as well it has to run a the same RPM to get 60 cycles. It is a good contractors gen but not to good if using sensitive electronics like a computer. Not sure it would be good for the AC or converter in the trailer.

I was at a Ham radio field day were everyone has to run on portable power. We had a regular generator setup and running the guys put a HF rig on it and started to transmit when it went dead so not thinking they put another rig on it and it also went dead after a while. Well one rig was so burned up he had to replace it and the other one cost a bunch to replace burned parts. After that we only used the generators to recharge batteries until the inverter gen's come on the market. So what might look like a good price now might not be so good later.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I say go for the Kipor...we have the honda, but the kipor was a close second


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Please, please, please get a quiet generator. We just did two weeks with our Honda 3000is and people didn't even know we had it on. Of course, the fact that the guy in the next site had a contractor's generator running (much like the one you're looking at) helped keep mine from even being a consideration to others. Everyone HATED this guy. You should have seen people when they walked past his site - if looks could kill. The only saving grace was that you could only run gens between 9:00 & 11:00 a.m. and 4:00 & 7:00 p.m. and he stuck to the schedule.

The 3000 ran the AC several times when it was very hot and we had no problems at all. I ran it every day to charge the batteries and we were never without battery power when we needed it. I use one battery to run my DVD player and TV through a 400 watt inverter and I hooked my trickle charger to that battery separate from the TT battery charger. Had plenty of power for movies each night and even had plenty to run the DVD player, TV and a fan through the inverter.

Get the Honda, Kipor or Yamaha with inverter technology and QUIETNESS! You will be VERY happy because those contractor gens are so loud inside your TT you have to shout to each other to be heard. And other campers will be ready to hide behing a bush and throw you a blanket party.

My 2 cents.

Scott


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

after much consideration we have made OUR decision. I am the kind of person who will wait until I can get what I'd much rather have and therefore make the decision once (like getting the Outback!). Anyway, the bigger Yamahas, Honda, and Kipors are just way too much for me to lift.Also, we have the tonneau cover, and finally I wanted to be sure without doubt I could run the a/c if and when I wanted. So, the decision was made to buy once and be done with it. We are going with the 2-2000's. I can lift them, they will fit under the cover, we will have the power if and when we need it. Can use one when only one is needed and 2 when 2 are needed.Very happy with decision and ordering tomorrow.
The quiet factor was a deciding factor too!


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

Not sure if this will help you out but on our last trip out my Honda 2000I wouldn't run the Microwave, it charged the batteries but that was it, never had that problem before and we weren't that high in elevation don't really know why, but anyways as a trailer afew spots down from us was useing a yamaha what looked to be a 3000 and it was very quiet. You might like to look into the Yamaha's. I beleive YGUY has one perhaps he could help you out on this.

Rob


----------



## montanabound (Jan 6, 2006)

Verstelle said:


> I bought the Kipor 3000 thi, runs the AC even at 6300 feet, will run the microwave but not the AC and the Micro at the same time. Weighs 60 LBS, is a little louder than a Honda and only cost me $900 delivered to my door. My AC is 13500 btu unit. The 3000 is a little deciving sense it really is a 2300watt unit and 2600 watt surge but I have run my get all the way to 3000 watts before it finally kicked off line.
> 
> My brother inlaw has a Honda 3000 and it is a sweet unit but weights a lot 130 lbs I think so it was to much for me.
> 
> Good luck on your search.


Bill, where did you find a Kipor 3000 for only $900? I can't seem to get one for that price around here.

Montanabound


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

montanabound said:


> Bill, where did you find a Kipor 3000 for only $900? I can't seem to get one for that price around here.
> 
> Montanabound


E-bay, they had it for 950 buy it now or make a offer. I made a $800 offer buy he rejected it said he could not go less then $900 so I made a $900 offer and he took it. The shipping was free. They are in Texas.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

[as I said in earlier we decided on the 2-2000's. I have spent too much time on internet comparing prices, but hey, if I'll save $50 it's worth it!








I found a place called Steady Power.They gave me best price I could find for 2-2000 Hondas and parallel cable. $1939 to my door.
I didn't recognize the parallel cable brand he was talking about, it's made by reliance. I looked all over internet and Reliance website and couln't find it.Yet, Steady Power faxed to me the brochure. I was scratching my head over this.I called Reliance and the man chuckled, they hadn't updated their site yet to include it.The model is HPK2000.( and now renamed the 2011) I asked him how it compared to the ones Honda sells with their generators. He chuckled again, Reliance makes them for Honda, they are the same components but they Honda sells them as their own and therefore charges more. Steady sells the reliance for $195. 
So if anyone was interested in the Honda's and can't find a better price, Steady Power is 888-331-5344 and Marty is the man.
















http://s57.photobucket.com/albums/g230/Doxiedoglover/th_HPK2011Product.jpg

I still don't have the pix thing down pat, just can't figure it all out yet, like why are the pix so small


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

> We are going with the 2-2000's.


Uhh, yeap, that's what I did. And, for the same reason -- easier to lift 50 pounds twice, than to lift 130 pounds once.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

vdub said:


> > We are going with the 2-2000's.
> 
> 
> Uhh, yeap, that's what I did. And, for the same reason -- easier to lift 50 pounds twice, than to lift 130 pounds once.


Ditto here, we have one and plan to get a second...Just haven't needed it yet


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

yep! I am doing it once and be done with it, off my mind. Also getting Equalizer hitch in next few days and THAT'S off my list. Prodigy arrived last week and is installed and THAT'S off my list! woo hoo! I would however like the TURBO Maxx vents, 2 of them, but hmm.....I don't have any money left! ha!ha!


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I put standard maxx covers on all my vents. I didn't see the need for the powered vents and have not regretted my decision. Having the maxx covers, tho, is very nice and, in my opinion, almost critical.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

vdub said:


> I put standard maxx covers on all my vents. I didn't see the need for the powered vents and have not regretted my decision. Having the maxx covers, tho, is very nice and, in my opinion, almost critical.


I'd really like to be able to draw fresh or cool air inside and suck stale or hot air out especially since we are talking about a small living space.The bedroom stays the warmest in the sun so if could pull that air out without setting fan on bed and opening window, that would be great. If I can hold out until I can get what I really want, I'll be happier in the long run, kinda like getting my 2 generators, oh AND my Outback!







we looked and looked at Outbacks (who didn't-right?) and I just kept coming back to wanting the 27rsds. If we couldn't swing it, I didn't want to trade what we had the time, I'd just wait until we could get a 27rsds. As it turned out, The Outback Inn found her way to us with the right price!


----------



## edt (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

Another one to look at is the Yamaha EF2400iS. Inverter tech, 16.7 amps continious, 20 amp peak, 70lbs, 53-59db. I have one. It runs the AC on my 21RS with problems. I looked for the lightest generator that would run the AC without pushing the specs. It can be man handled by one person - its easy to do with two.

Ed


----------

